# trying to change username



## mattattaylorsbeach (Feb 26, 2013)

Sent a couple of PMs to admins about changing my user name to match other forums. Do you guys ever check your messages?


----------



## mattattaylorsbeach (Feb 26, 2013)

thanks for that salti. I think Im going to have nightmares now!!!


----------



## tomsie (Jul 25, 2008)

I changed mine ages ago - RedPhoenix was the mod that did the deed so maybe kick him a PM if you haven't already.

[email protected]


----------



## mattattaylorsbeach (Feb 26, 2013)

StevenM said:


> Matt
> 
> just one question
> 
> have you moved?


bahahahahaaa nope just getting lazy with the typing


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

mattattaylorsbeach said:


> StevenM said:
> 
> 
> > Matt
> ...


I hate that too.


----------

